

Woodcut Data Visualization - vicapow
http://setosa.io/blog/2014/08/10/woodcut-data-visualization/

======
webwright
Fun stuff. I just did a similar project (also with a laser cutter):
[http://instagram.com/p/rkX2rzQHQS/?modal=true](http://instagram.com/p/rkX2rzQHQS/?modal=true)

I used [http://maperitive.net/](http://maperitive.net/) \- a fairly clunky
windows app that turns open street map data into vector artwork (that requires
a LOT of cleanup).

~~~
samstave
That is AWESOME. I am inspired to do this.... though I don't have a techshop
membership.

Anyone know if they finally got the laser cutter working over at Noisebridge?
I haven't been in a while...

